# Simple Prop Body Forms



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

Here is the process I use to create simple body forms for props and my animatronics. It is easy, inexpensive and creates a light and flexible body form. It takes no special skills and you may already have most to the necessary tools on hand.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow, that was an excellent, well-paced tutorial! I am inspired-- Thank you so much!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Great alternative for body building~thank you!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for the vid Halstaff, Evil Ted is awesome, I made a Farram Helmet for my son for cosplay, I didn't think I had it in me but Evil Ted's Tutorial was legit, I never thought of using this method for my Halloween body forms, thanks again


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks halstaff...great video how-to. I esp like little tips you give along the way to work with foam.


----------



## 13doctorwho (Aug 12, 2017)

This video is great. I build a lot of props, but I've always been intimidated by foam. Now I'll have to try it!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Sorry, but this sounds so complicated. Maybe it's just me. Ha! Ha! I can see why he suggests getting a beverage before you sit down to watch.


----------

